# "09" PSE Xforce



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

You can find a ton of stuff on this if you do a search. There have been a lot of people that say they can't get them to tune with a drop away, while many others have said they have tuned a ton of them with drop aways with no problems at all.


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

I shot the GX this week, and I was completely blown away by it. I have shot a lot of bows over the last year or so and can't imagine finding a bow any better. With that said I am just like you. Are they hard to tune or what, because I can't see why people are selling them.


----------



## jack compton (Jan 9, 2009)

I own a 60lbs gx6 and selling to get a 70lb model. They are awesome bows, I'm a hoyt fan and I had a alphamax bc, I tried the gx6 and won my first 3d archery shot with it. I've had no tuning problems at all. I have five buddies who own either the gx6 or the dreamseason, and they feel the same way.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

there are alot of bowaholics on this site who like trying different bows..this is just how they do it..I have one forsale but have 2 more also and waiting for my Omen now..


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Had a GX6 - loved it! but- it wouldn't paper tune - tried all sorts of rests. Sold and kept my '06 x 7 . These are great bows but I just couldn't put out of my mind that it wouldn't paper tune. I am waiting to try an Omen before I pull the trigger on a Monster.


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

swampcruiser said:


> Had a GX6 - loved it! but- it wouldn't paper tune - tried all sorts of rests. Sold and kept my '06 x 7 . These are great bows but I just couldn't put out of my mind that it wouldn't paper tune. I am waiting to try an Omen before I pull the trigger on a Monster.


Did you try shooting any fixed blade bh's with it?


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

With The X Force series you are supposed to tune them in with a prong rest or a bisquit first. Then make your marking the set the drop away to the same location. Because of the bows agressive design it makes it nearily impossable to tune rite off the bat with a drop away.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I also struggled to get the drop away to paper tune. PSE dealer said factory recommends the Phantom DD rest come up 3" before full draw. Even at that, I still have low tears thru paper.

Installed a GK Premier w/prongs, and bow shot bulletholes thru paper....but you have to set the springs pretty tight to support the arrow thru the shot. These bows have a lot of down force, but group extremely well. I am shooting tighter groups at 340 fps with my X-Force than I did out of a 301fps Hoyt Vantage Pro. Hand shock is "non existant"! Like the short a/a also.

I just would avoid the drop down if it gave you tuning problems...no big deal to shoot a regular rest on these! The thing that I fight the most is stopping the arrows...they blow thru my Morrell Range bag and a couple of HD semi mud flaps behind the bag...finally stopping in a piece of 3/4 plywood. UNBELIVABLE penetration!


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

My dad just traded for a black GX7. I tuned it for him today. He shoots 27", 1" too long for me, and I still loved the way it felt. Smooth draw, no shock at all. And a lot faster than his old bow! I paper tuned it with a hostage rest, he's got a Tri-Van on the way. I'm just going to measure and set the Tri-Van where the Hostage is and not even shoot it through paper again. He's shooting 1 fixed pin zeroed at 25 yards. It may be an inch high at 20.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

*Rest*

My 07 dream season 60# came with a QAD, could not get the bow to paper. On the Tom at TLC archery installed a Whammy on it and bingo, it shoots like a dream


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Chris eagers shot one in vegas and said it was incredibly sensitive to timing.


----------

